# Comfort-aire Furnace?



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

No mater the equipment. They are all only as good as the install. Look closer at the quality of the company than the brand of equipment.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

It's a Rheem made product. I think you could do a little better on equipment by choosing some thing else.

Who is going to cover the warranty if it goes bad?


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Rheem*

Thanks for the info. I agree, I don't want a Rheem product. I'm looking at ICP products and Carrier/Bryant/Payne. Your thoughts???
Thanks Alot for your time!


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I do ICP.

Not my fav but I would not tell you not to buy it.

What are you looking for in a furnace? I might be able to give a little more info than you all ready have.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Change out*

Hey! I plan to remove 1979 Repco boiler Hot water and replace with hot air. I will install all except the ducts. My buddy is a tin knocker. Its a summer home I only want 80% furnace because I winterize house and don't want problems with freezing condensation line and secondary exchanger. Its 1000' rancher horzontal mount on trapeze 2' through roof. Homosot 2" insulation in roof. 80K btu 2.5-3 ton ac. I won't be burning gas full time. Id like to rebuid new but the economy and the New Jermany Taxes are stoping me. After I remove boiler I will install a Noritz 951 DVC because the old boiler has a winter summer hot water coil.
Thank You for your time!.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

jerzeedivr said:


> Hey! I plan to remove 1979 Repco boiler Hot water and replace with hot air. I will install all except the ducts. My buddy is a tin knocker. Its a summer home I only want 80% furnace because I winterize house and don't want problems with freezing condensation line and secondary exchanger. Its 1000' rancher horzontal mount on trapeze 2' through roof. Homosot 2" insulation in roof. 80K btu 2.5-3 ton ac. I won't be burning gas full time. Id like to rebuid new but the economy and the New Jermany Taxes are stoping me. After I remove boiler I will install a Noritz 951 DVC because the old boiler has a winter summer hot water coil.
> Thank You for your time!.


80K is too much for that small a spce.

60k would be much closer.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*60k btu*

Really, you feel 60k-2.5 ton ac will be enough? I know 2 people that i feel over sized their furnaces with 100k. I was thinking 75-80K would be plenty with 2.5 ton ac? This house is on a lagoon/canal on a slab of concrete. It does get cold and has weak insulation.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

37500k is all you need. That being based on weak insulation.

Slab is always going to be a problem no matter what size you put in.


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Guessing you're in NJ. Yes, 80K sounds way too much - as is 2.5-3 ton AC.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to thank you guys for all your input. I know its not the best way to calculate the size, but this is an orig. home that i do not want to dump alot of money into and the heat will not be used full time. Anyone have something to add i'd like to hear from you! Now I'm thinking reducing to at least 60K with 2.5 ton AC? hvaclover thinks about 40K. I know he knows more than me! (1000' sq.ft. rancher on slab)


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

jerzeedivr said:


> I want to thank you guys for all your input. I know its not the best way to calculate the size, but this is an orig. home that i do not want to dump alot of money into and the heat will not be used full time. Anyone have something to add i'd like to hear from you!


You're cool. It's not hard to calculate a home that small with out seeing it.

Bigger homes are another story.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

OK I can appreaciate that! I am an electrician and can handle most of the installation. So i will save alot. My buddy will size and install the ducts for me.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

My home is the same size and a 45K furnace and 2 ton cooling is more then enough here in Nebraska. Winters get down to -15 once in a while and summers get over 100 often. Matter of fact the furnace never has gone to second stage even when it was -9 out.


----------

